# CC on 3rd birthday photo shoot



## Reyna (May 21, 2011)

My little man will be 3 on Mon. so we did a little photo shoot for him. I would love cc please! I had a REALLY hard time with the skin tones b/c of the orange shirt!! 

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## Raian-san (May 21, 2011)

I think the color of his shirt kinda what's ruining it. In some pictures, the pose doesn't seem natural. I like both the black & white photos. As you can see from the BW photos, it has better contrast. His skin is really light and that orange shirt doesn't go well with it. I think when he has the full smile, it seems force or not natural. #8, his smile looks natural. Some people just don't have a full natural smile, so if they don't find a smile that looks natural on them. The colors and exposure are fine. Try to find more interesting location so the background doesn't look boring. My 2 cents, I'm sure other expert will have more to say.


----------



## Reyna (May 21, 2011)

yeah, i agree, the shirt just makes it off b/c of his skin tone. looks cute on him though  maybe i will try again on his birthday if i have time!


----------



## AnthonyRyanPhoto (May 21, 2011)

I honestly do not have a problem with it.  I am not as much of a fan of the B and W ones, but I tend to like punchier images.  I think they came out good.


----------



## gsgary (May 21, 2011)

Looks like you missed focus on most of the shots


----------



## misstwinklytoes (May 21, 2011)

Not to me but I need glasses...


----------



## Geaux (May 21, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Looks like you missed focus on most of the shots


 

Did you make the images larger?

I've noticed that a lot of images when resized here look soft, but once the enlarge bar is clicked, it all becomes sharp.  I don't see any focus issues (especially considering where she came from when she first started here).


----------



## Reyna (May 22, 2011)

which images look like i've missed the focus???? i don't see it at all??? no, i didn't resize the images. just uploaded to flickr and posted on here.......


----------



## mwcfarms (May 22, 2011)

Not too me either, weird. gsgary can you elaborate on where the focus is. I have a hard time with this so would love to learn how to grab it better when viewing my own. In 6 & 7 it looks a bit off of the eyes compared to the others. But again Im not sure if thats what he is talking about.


----------



## Edsport (May 22, 2011)

Hate it when i click for bigger picture it takes me to Flickr...


----------



## mrpink (May 22, 2011)

Focus is spot on in all the photos except for maybe #6, and that would be pixel peeping to say even that.

I like them, maybe would have chosen a different color shirt but they all work well.






p!nK


----------



## bifjamod (May 22, 2011)

I like most of them - especially #1: I love the background. Your son is cute - but maybe the orange shirt draws attention away from that.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Dajuan (May 23, 2011)

I think you did a pretty good job on these images.  I can see from image to image your struggles with his skin tone.  Are you familiar with the X-Rite Color Checker?  That could help in this (most) situation(s).


----------



## Shadowbox (May 23, 2011)

3 and 7 are my favorites, they look the most natural. I like the set, your son is very cute and it looks like he does a good job posing for you.


----------



## Reyna (May 23, 2011)

Dajuan said:
			
		

> I think you did a pretty good job on these images.  I can see from image to image your struggles with his skin tone.  Are you familiar with the X-Rite Color Checker?  That could help in this (most) situation(s).



You know, I looked into it. Do you have it? Can anyone tell me how it works? 

Thank you all! He really is a cutie and I LOVE his 'fake' poses! Of course, I am his mother


----------



## KmH (May 23, 2011)

Reyna said:


> Dajuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ho boy -  YouTube - &#x202a;how to use the colorchecker passport&#x202c;&rlm;


----------

